# Raf akrotiri e-mail address



## Phil De-Asha (Feb 10, 2010)

*Hello All !!! I need to send an E-mail to RAF Akrotiri but in spite of extensive searches of the internet, I have been unable to find even a sniff of an E-mail address. Can anyone please help me to get in touch with either the Officer Commanding or maybe even the General Admin Office of this Unit ? Thank you in anticipation. Phil De-Asha.*


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

I don't know the answer and suspect those that do wouldn't be allowed to post it on a public board anyway. Your best to go through the MOD site.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I suspect if we gave out information like that (even if we knew it) someone might come down on our heads with a big size 12 RAF boot.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Akrotiri revisited*



Phil De-Asha said:


> *Hello All !!! I need to send an E-mail to RAF Akrotiri but in spite of extensive searches of the internet, I have been unable to find even a sniff of an E-mail address. Can anyone please help me to get in touch with either the Officer Commanding or maybe even the General Admin Office of this Unit ? Thank you in anticipation. Phil De-Asha.*


Hi Phil 
This is not an official Mod site but maybe they can help. possible to contact the editor for further info
RAF Akrotiri - Cyprus Revisited

Monty


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Phil & Moderators
No E-mail address given on that web site just slow mail.
Monty


----------

